# تملك شقة في أيقونة الشارقة ( برج الفاميلي ) بالقرب من ميغا مول الشارقة وبعائد ايجاري 10% مضمون لمدة



## Adv Realestate (21 مارس 2020)

يقع مشروع برج العائلة ( الفاميلي ) بمنطقة أبوشغارة في الشارقة أكثر مناطق الشارقة حيوية بالقرب من ميغا مول الشارقة
يتكون المشروع من محلات تجارية 6 أدوار مواقف دور خدمات 23 دور متكرر شقق سكنية

تملك شقتك بمقدم يبدأ من 34 ألف درهم وتسهيلات بالدفع على شكل أقساط مرنة تصل حتى 6 سنوات بعد الاستلام
بعائد ايجاري يصل 10 % سنوي مضمون وموثق بالعقد .. بدون الحاجة للبنوك وبدون فوائد وبدون عمولة من المطور مباشرة

يتميز المشروع بأنه مصمم خصيصا للعائلة بحيث يوفر جميع الخدمات التي تحتاجها كحديقة خاصة بسكان البرج ..
منطقة مخصصة للعب الأطفال .. وكافي شوب لسكان البرج
كما يتميز باحتوائه على قاعة للسينما .. صالات رياضية للنساء وكذلك للرجال .. مسابح للنساء وكذلك للرجال .. قاعة للحفلات
يحوي البرج أيضا محلات تجارية وهايبر ماركت على مدار 24 ساعة .. ومزود بكاميرات مراقبة وحراسة 24 ساعة

يتوفر في المشروع حاليا
غرفتين وصالة بمساحة تبدأ من 122 متر مربع ( 1318 قدم مربع )
أقساط لغاية 6 سنوات بعد التسليم

3 غرف وصالة بمساحة تبدأ من 168.82 متر مربع ( 1818 قدم مربع )
أقساط لغاية 6 سنوات بعد التسليم

المطور فام القابضة
موعد تسليم البرج 2022/10

سارع بحجز شقتك .. عرض ( 100 شهر ) لفترة محدودة

للحجز والإستعلام يرجى التواصل على الرقم:
971554845500


----------



## Adv Realestate (3 أبريل 2020)

*رد: تملك شقة في أيقونة الشارقة ( برج الفاميلي ) بالقرب من ميغا مول الشارقة وبعائد ايجاري 10% مضمون ل*

971554845500


----------



## Adv Realestate (22 أبريل 2020)

*رد: تملك شقة في أيقونة الشارقة ( برج الفاميلي ) بالقرب من ميغا مول الشارقة وبعائد ايجاري 10% مضمون ل*

971554845500​


----------

